
Twitter removes Trump campaign tribute to George Floyd: copyright complaint - aspenmayer
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/501270-twitter-removes-trump-campaign-tribute-to-george-floyd-claiming-copyright
======
aspenmayer
This is the video mentioned in the article which as of right now is still up
on Facebook.

[https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2693822447544087](https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2693822447544087)

Original title was too long. It was:

Twitter removes Trump campaign tribute to George Floyd claiming copyright
complaint

